# mango butter?



## ohsoap (Oct 23, 2009)

brittle like Cocoa? or hard like shea?


----------



## pixybratt (Oct 23, 2009)

oddly I have some that is soft like Shea and some hard like cocoa, I do think it's supposed to be hard though and that one i bought was mixed and it just never said so any place


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 23, 2009)

I have had it both ways, too. I guess it depends on the supplier and/or how it was manufactured. Either way, it's not supposed to be soft in the way that lard is soft. It should be hard.

IrishLass


----------



## ohsoap (Oct 23, 2009)

ok, good to know, I really want to try some next time I order supplies.


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 24, 2009)

..


----------



## ohsoap (Oct 24, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> Mine is soft like Shea, but with no 'greasy' feel at all



Now I don't want to wait!


----------



## Manda (Oct 24, 2009)

I am curious to know whether mango butter goes grainy at all like shea can if you overheat it?  And what does it smell like? (Please tell me it smells like mangos! Does it?!?)


----------



## bombus (Oct 24, 2009)

Sorry, it has no odor. One 5-pounder I received was grainy. But it didn't affect the texture of the body butter I made.


----------



## Manda (Oct 24, 2009)

bombus said:
			
		

> Sorry, it has no odor.


Oh well, thought it probably wouldn't.



			
				bombus said:
			
		

> One 5-pounder I received was grainy. But it didn't affect the texture of the body butter I made.


I was thinking about trying it in lip balm. Lips are very sensitive to texture and I like very smooth balms myself.


----------



## ohsoap (Oct 24, 2009)

Manda said:
			
		

> I was thinking about trying it in lip balm. Lips are very sensitive to texture and I like very smooth balms myself.



Yup thats what I want if for too, my sister in law reacts to shea but only in lip balms.


----------



## gekko62 (Oct 26, 2009)

I luv luv luv mango butter! Not as heavy as shea IMO,& it's smooooth. I use it neat on my hands or sometimes with a bit of avo butter.It's definitely not brittle like cocoabutter,much closer to shea-like.


----------



## carebear (Oct 26, 2009)

yes - more shea-like but not sticky like shea.

I thik when applied directly to the skin that shea is "warming" as you rub it in, but mango is "cooling".

But be warned, it can go grainy in balms.  

In most cases I took it out and replaced it with pam oil, or use ButterEZ with it to prevent the grains.


----------



## ohsoap (Oct 26, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> In most cases I took it out and replaced it with pam oil, or use ButterEZ with it to prevent the grains.



What is ButterEZ?  I've never heard of it.


----------



## honor435 (Oct 28, 2009)

the mano butter i buy is always soft like lard.


----------



## carebear (Oct 28, 2009)

at room temp I tend to find it harder than lard but MUCH softer than cocoa butter


----------



## jarvan (Nov 1, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> yes - more shea-like but not sticky like shea.
> 
> I thik when applied directly to the skin that shea is "warming" as you rub it in, but mango is "cooling".
> 
> ...



That totally explains the graininess that I feel in my not-so-old lip balms. I like the properties of mango butter, but if this is a problem, it's not going in my lip stuff.

Any ideas what is a better additive similar to mango butter that doesn't cause graininess? I need smooth, too and don't want to have spoiled tubes of lip junk.

[/i]


----------

